# Weinfass-Miniteich kippt um



## Frilli (21. Mai 2009)

Hallo! Habe das Forum gerade entdeckt und finde hier vielleicht Hilfe...

Das Wasser in unserem halben Weinfass kippt immer wieder um: es fängt an faulig zu riechen und wird gräulich-trübe. Überall setzen sich graue fadenartige glibschige Teilchen ab. Wasserwechsel und Komplett-Reinigung helfen nur kurz.
Liegt es tatsächlich daran, dass wir Compo Teicherde für die Pflanzen genommen haben? Oder dass wir Leitungswasser statt Regenwasser nehmen (müssen)? Oder einfach, dass die Pflanzen noch zu jung sind? Oder ganz was anderes?

Hier mal ein Bild des Teiches - fängt schon wieder an zu stinken und wird trübe:


----------



## axel (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Weinfass-Miniteich kippt um*

Hallo  Frilli

Herzlich Willkommen 

:willkommen

Das liegt ganz bestimmt an der Teicherde .
Also alles raus und gründlich ausspühlen.  
Nimm Spielsand für die Pflanzen die ein Substrat brauchen . Setze ein paar mehr  Wasserschwertlilie ohne Substrat in das Faß ein. Kannst ja die Wurzel mit Kiesel fixieren .
Das Wasser könnte trotsdem noch mal grün werden wegen der Algenblüte aber dann dürfte sich das von allein einpegeln und die Algen verschwinden .
Mal sehen was die Miniteichler noch dazu schreiben .
Wie ist Dein Vorname ?

Lg
axel


----------



## steinteich (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Weinfass-Miniteich kippt um*

Hallöle,

ob die Teicherde wirklich schuld ist?
Also ich habe letztes Jahr drei Holzfässer lediglich als Wasser(Regen)fass gekauft und keinerlei Teicherde in die Fässer getan. Trotzdem hat es jetzt fast ein Jahr gedauert bis die Stinkerei jetzt langsam abnimmt.
Ich würde mal behaupten, dass der Fall bei meinen Fässern relativ eindeutig ist. Bei meinen Fässern handelt es sich nämlich Holzfässer, die vorher als Weinfässer, sogenannte Bariquefässer, genutzt wurden. Bei diesen Fässern hat sich auf der Innenseite des Fasses sogenannten Wienstein abgesetzt (guckst Du hier).
Über die Zeit löst sich der Weinstein auf - und Weinstein ist sehr schwer löslich. Deshalb hat es bei meinen Fässern wohl dieses eine Jahr gedauert, bis der Weinstein und damit die Stinkerei aufgehört hat. Da bei meinen Fässern vom Dach ständig Wasser in die Fässer nachfließt und somit ständig überlaufen, konnte der Weinstein nach und nach abgebaut bzw. abgeführt werden.
Die Frage ist also, hast Du auch so ein altes Weinfass als Miniteich benutzt? Hast Du solche Ablagerungen an der Innenseite vor Befüllung bemerkt?
Wenn ja, dann musst Du Geduld aufbringen, bis der Weinstein abgebaut ist. Da Du nicht, wie bei mir, ständig Wasser durch Regen vom Dach nachfüllst, wird es wohl entsprechend länger dauern, bis Du Deinen Teich auch mit der __ Nase genießen kannst. Je häufiger Du einen Teilwasserwechsel vornimmst, desto schneller wird vermutlich das Problem gelöst sein.

Ich habe außerdem mal gelesen, dass die Fässer auch geschwelfelt werden - und was passiert, wenn Schwefel und Sauerstoffmangel zusammentreffen, dass wissen wir alle noch aus dem Chemieunterricht.

Wenn Deine Fässer aber nagelneu sind, dann muss es eine andere Erklärung geben.
Abgesehen davon würde ich Axels Vorschlag folgen und die Teicherde (unkontollierte Düngung) sowieso herausnehmen und durch eine Lehm/Sand-Gemisch ersetzen. Falls anschließend es wirklich dazu kommen sollte, dass zu wenig Nährstoffe für die Pflanzen vorhanden sein sollten, dann kannst Du immer noch gezielt Düngen. Dazu mal im Forum nach den Stichworten "Seerosen", "Düngen" und "Lehmkugeln" u.ä. suchen. Dort wirst Du Anleitungen finden, wie Du punktuell Pflanzen düngen kannst ohne gleich dass ganze Fass zu eutrophieren. Guckst Du hier.

Viel Glück mit Deinem Miniteich.
Gruß,

Christian


----------



## Christine (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Weinfass-Miniteich kippt um*

Hallo und herzlich :Willkommen2 bei uns!

Es ist auf dem Foto ein wenig schlecht zu erkennen - hast Du ein neues Fass, das mit Folie ausgeschlagen ist? Dann ist es höchstwahrscheinlich wie Axel vermutet - zuviel Teicherde.

Wenn es ein gebrauchtes Weinfass ist, wird es schwieriger. Dann kannst Du eigentlich nur versuchen, es mit Soda zu reinigen, mehrfach auszuspülen und zu wässen. Oder Du schaust, ob Du einen Einsatz dafür findest. Aber auch in diesem Fall sollstest Du auf die Teicherde verzichten. 

Da richte Dich ab besten nach dem, was Axel schon schrieb.


----------



## Frilli (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Weinfass-Miniteich kippt um*

Vielen Dank für das Willkommen und die schnellen Antworten!
Ich wollte es ja nicht wahrhaben, aber dann müssen wir offenbar doch die ganze Erde austauschen 

Es ist tatsächlich ein gebrauchtes Weinfass, das aber vom Fassmacher ausdrücklich als Miniteich beworben wurde. Richtiger Weinstein war nicht dran, aber die Wände waren rot und wir haben es ne Woche lang in der Dusche immer wieder durchgewässert. Mittlerweile wird das Wasser nicht mehr rot und es riecht auch nicht mehr nach Rotwein, dafür dann jetzt eben nach faulen Eiern. :shock

Sand kriegt man ja im Baumarkt, aber wie ist das mit Lehm? Oder kann ich den aus dem Garten meiner Mutter ausbuddeln? Sie stöhnt immer über den lehmigen Boden.

Sollte ich die __ Blumenbinse auch in Lehm pflanzen? Ich las, dass sie sehr viel Nährstoffe braucht. Oder tun's dann die Osmocote Düngekegel? Hatte schon einen zur Seerose getan, aber das war dann wohl Overkill.


----------



## Fischnanny (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Weinfass-Miniteich kippt um*

Hallo Frilli,
hatte letztes Jahr das gleiche Problem mit meinem gebrauchten Rotweinfass.
Ich habe es erst nach ca. 3 Monaten wässern in Griff bekommen. Pflanzen sind mir auch eingegangen. Dieses Jahr ist alles bestens!
Nur nicht aufgeben, immer wieder Wasserwechsel machen.
Grüße von Andrea


----------

